# Merchant view knee x-ray



## CJoy0724 (Oct 22, 2010)

Just curious what code should be used for the Merchant view knee x-ray. We had been using 73565, as it is one film of both knees. We are now questioning ourselves as that specifically states standing, AP view.  Should it actually be 73560, since it is only one film? Or 73560-50 since it is one view of each knee?  Or is 73565 correct? Any documentation would be helpful, I am not having much luck finding anything.
Thanks!!


----------

